# Preventing regrowth of sweet gum tree's



## GLOBOTREE (Jan 8, 2006)

Sweet gum tree's are the worst at regrowing where I have cut them down before. What is the best way to prevent this and what is the best way to kill the small saplings that have started?


----------



## treeseer (Jan 8, 2006)

woodsman said:


> Sweet gum tree's are the worst at regrowing where I have cut them down before. What is the best way to prevent this and what is the best way to kill the small saplings that have started?



Let em grow, they're fine trees.  

OK, if you must kill em, cut em low and put 2 layers of cardboard then mulch on top.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 8, 2006)

If that is too labor intensive, then painting the cambial ring with a combination of RoundUp and Garlon (follow the lable, it is THE LAW) with an oil based carrier. I've read of studies where they used Diesel, but that stinks too much for me. The paint can be done any time.

Or cut them down, and let then sprout up. Then do a foliar application with roundup, as per The Lable.


----------



## Gearhead1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Get some "2,4 D " and apply it according to instructions. A small amount goes a LONG way. You'll probably need about 1/2 oz per gallon for brush control.


----------



## pbtree (Jan 9, 2006)

Brush B Gon on the cambial ring will work as well...


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 9, 2006)

How bout Tordon RTU? 

Theres a thread around here somewhere about it. It works great and probably the best. 

**WARNING -- IT WILL KILL OTHER TREES OF THE SAME VARIETY IN PROXIMITY TO THE TREATED SPECIMAN. USE WITH PRECAUTION.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 9, 2006)

I agree w/ okie. Powerful stuff


----------



## pmuscato (Jan 9, 2006)

Just about any Herbicide will work, you just have to apply as soon as possible after the cut. Heck table salt will work.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jan 9, 2006)

I use Arsonal on the stumps that I dont want to grow back, the good thing about this product is that after 24 hours of application it becomes inert, which is good if there are gonna be pets or kids around the stump.

Kenn


----------



## JimL (Jan 9, 2006)

Garlon 4


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 9, 2006)

pmuscato said:


> Just about any Herbicide will work, you just have to apply as soon as possible after the cut. Heck table salt will work.



Thanks for reminding me.

The studies I've read were done on Buckthorn and Tartarian honeysuckle. They showd the highest kill percentage with the aformentioned mix applied no more then 20 min after cutting.


----------



## Diesel JD (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey how about grinding the stumps or digging them up?


----------



## VTclimber (Jan 10, 2006)

Sprayed 6 acres of open fields for sweet gums this fall with Garlon. Cut the big ones and spray the stump, or spray the small ones and wait for them to die. Garlon is nice because it won't harm grasses.


----------

